# te aguantas



## pollon82

non sono sicura del senso di quest'espressione:

sarebbe l'italiano "ti arrangi" o piuttosto "devi sopportare"?

grazieeeee


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao. La frase "Te aguantas" è molto usuale nello spagnolo colloquiale. Quando dico questa frase a qualcuno, voglio dirgli che non mi preoccupa il suo problema (questi problemi sono a volte problemi fisichi: avere fame, sete; anche essere annoiato, ecc.). Quindi "aguantarse"  è come "resignarse". Esempio (un dialogo):

A- Tengo hambre.

B- ¿Sí? ¡Pues te aguantas!

Una domanda, pollon, ti accorgi del significato esatto del tuo "nick" in spagnolo? È un po... non so... vulgare?


----------



## nickyp

pollon82 said:
			
		

> non sono sicura del senso di quest'espressione:
> 
> sarebbe l'italiano "ti arrangi" o piuttosto "devi sopportare"?
> 
> grazieeeee
> 
> Te aguantas (al riflessivo) si può tradurre come "ti arrangi", mentre aguantas, dal verbo "aguantar", significa sopportare, resistere, e quindi puó tradursi come "devi sopportare"


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Una domanda, pollon, ti accorgi del significato esatto del tuo "nick" in spagnolo? È un po... non so... vulgare?


 Juas!!! No, Pollon (y no _pollón_) es un dibujo animado!   
"Pollon, Pollon combina guai, su nell'Olimpo felice tu stai, la beniamina di tutti gli dei sei tu oh oh oh  Pollon, Pollon combina guai, su dai racconta quello che tu sai degli  abitanti di questa città..."


----------



## nicmizar

> Ciao. La frase "Te aguantas" è molto usuale nello spagnolo colloquiale. *Quando dico questa frase a qualcuno, voglio dirgli che non mi preoccupa il suo problema* (questi problemi sono a volte problemi fisichi: avere fame, sete; anche essere annoiato, ecc.). Quindi "aguantarse" è come "resignarse". Esempio (un dialogo):
> 
> _A- Tengo hambre.
> 
> B- ¿Sí? ¡Pues te aguantas!
> _


 
Quindi, forse è corretta la traduzione 

_A - Ho fame._

_B - Sì? Arrangiati!_

"Arrangiati" nel senso, appunto di "non mi interessa, fai da solo!"


----------



## Cecilio

Oh, scusi!!!! Io pensavo che fosse "pollón", con accento sulla seconda "o". Ma vi assicuro che se uno spagnolo legge questo nome, probabilmente pensara che sia l'augmentativo di "polla" (questo augmentativo è infatti molto usuale nel nivello colloquiale!). Come si dirbbe in italiano? "Cazzone"?


----------



## Cecilio

nicmizar said:
			
		

> Quindi, forse è corretta la traduzione
> 
> _A - Ho fame._
> 
> _B - Sì? Arrangiati!_
> 
> "Arrangiati" nel senso, appunto di "non mi interessa, fai da solo!"



Si, va bene così. In spagnolo si può dire anche "Arréglatelas", o "Arréglatelas como puedas". Anche "Ya te apañarás" o "Ya te las apañarás tú solo".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Oh, scusi!!!! Io pensavo che fosse "pollón", con accento sulla seconda "o". Ma vi assicuro che se uno spagnolo legge questo nome, probabilmente pensara che sia l'augmentativo di "polla" (questo augmentativo è infatti molto usuale nel nivello colloquiale!). Come si dirbbe in italiano? "Cazzone"?


 Jeje sì "cazzone"!!! Muy vulgarrrrr!
Además se lee a la italiana ['Pol: on] y no [Po'λon] 
Igual Pollon82 va a cambiar su nick después de descubrir esto!


----------



## pollon82

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Jeje sì "cazzone"!!! Muy vulgarrrrr!
> Además se lee a la italiana ['Pol: on] y no [Po'λon]
> Igual Pollon82 va a cambiar su nick después de descubrir esto!


 


Non avevo la più pallida idea di questo significato di "pollon"!!!! Certo il mio nick ha origine dal nome della protagonista dell'omonimo cartone animato italiano. Deve essere però un'espressione tipicamente spagnola di Spagna, perché nessuno degli amici latino-americani che ho me l'ha fatto notare!!!!
(spero che gli amici latino-americani non abbiano taciuto a proposito!!!!)

vedrò se riesco a modificare il nick....


----------



## sabrinita85

pollon82 said:
			
		

> Deve essere però un'espressione tipicamente spagnola di Spagna, perché nessuno degli amici latino-americani che ho me l'ha fatto notare!!!!
> (spero che gli amici latino-americani non abbiano taciuto a proposito!!!!)
> 
> vedrò se riesco a modificare il nick....


Beh "polla" esiste in Sudamerica, e anche il suo aumentativo hehe... forse hanno taciuto a proposito


----------



## Cecilio

Ma sempre depende del contesto. Per esempio, in catalano si dice anche la parola "polla", come in spagnolo, con il senso sessuale, ma in alcune aree c'è un uccello che si chiama "polla d'aigua", e  ci sono cacciatori che dicciono "Me voy a cazar pollas" con completa normalità. Perché no? Ma il parlante di spagnolo o ctalano che no conosce questo ha, sicuro, una prima impressione un po curiosa. È lo stesso con "pollon", no con la parola pronunciata ma sí con la parola scritta.


----------



## Ananas82

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Ma sempre depende del contesto. Per esempio, in catalano si dice anche la parola "polla", come in spagnolo, con il senso sessuale, ma in alcune aree c'è un uccello che si chiama "polla d'aigua", e ci sono cacciatori che dicciono "Me voy a cazar pollas" con completa normalità. Perché no? Ma il parlante di spagnolo o ctalano che no conosce questo ha, sicuro, una prima impressione un po curiosa. È lo stesso con "pollon", no con la parola pronunciata ma sí con la parola scritta.


 
Mi avete convinta...

ho smesso il vecchio nick e voilà con uno più neutro, spero!!!


Grazie comunque per le spiegazioni a proposito di "te aguantas"!

A presto!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

nickyp said:
			
		

> pollon82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> non sono sicura del senso di quest'espressione:
> 
> sarebbe l'italiano "ti arrangi" o piuttosto "devi sopportare"?
> 
> grazieeeee
> 
> Te aguantas (al riflessivo) si può tradurre come "ti arrangi", mentre aguantas, dal verbo "aguantar", significa sopportare, resistere, e quindi puó tradursi come "devi sopportare"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In molti luoghi dell'Italia meridionale, laddove la lunga e penetrante dominazione spagnola ha lasciato tracce nel costume e nella cultura, esistono alcuni fossili linguistici dialettali che resistono anche al livellamento espressivo imposto dai _media._ Uno di questi è il termine _aguanta _(in molte parlate si dice "ajuanta" con significativa aspirazione).
> Due sono i contesti dell'uso:
> a) sostenere qualcosa o qualcuno per impedire che cada (in senso letterale);
> b) resistere, sopportare le avversità (in senso metaforico).
> 
> 
> =========================
> 
> 
> *Nec spe nec metu*
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilio

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> nickyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In molti luoghi dell'Italia meridionale, laddove la lunga e penetrante dominazione spagnola ha lasciato tracce nel costume e nella cultura, esistono alcuni fossili linguistici dialettali che resistono anche al livellamento espressivo imposto dai _media._ Uno di questi è il termine _aguanta _(in molte parlate si dice "ajuanta" con significativa aspirazione).
> Due sono i contesti dell'uso:
> a) sostenere qualcosa o qualcuno per impedire che cada (in senso letterale);
> b) resistere, sopportare le avversità (in senso metaforico).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questo suona incredibile, non lo speravo. E si usano queste parole nella parla colloquiale? Le usano i giovani?
Click to expand...


----------



## nicmizar

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> In molti luoghi dell'Italia meridionale, laddove la lunga e penetrante dominazione spagnola ha lasciato tracce nel costume e nella cultura, esistono alcuni fossili linguistici dialettali che resistono anche al livellamento espressivo imposto dai _media._ Uno di questi è il termine _aguanta _(in molte parlate si dice "ajuanta" con significativa aspirazione).
> Due sono i contesti dell'uso:
> a) sostenere qualcosa o qualcuno per impedire che cada (in senso letterale);
> b) resistere, sopportare le avversità (in senso metaforico).


 
 Bellissima questa precisazione sui dialetti meridionali!Anche a me piace trovare "resti" di spagnolo ad esempio nel dialetto che si parla in Calabria

Chissà se puoi fare qualche esempio di _aguanta_?Grazie!


----------



## JezWkyAn

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh "polla" esiste in Sudamerica, e anche il suo aumentativo hehe... forse hanno taciuto a proposito



Pues, no... Me temo que se equivoca, la palabra "polla"=cazzo, solo tiene ésta connotación sexual en España, en otros lugares no tiene significado alguno, simplemente porque no existe tal significado. 

El pollo es el animal (que después se convierte en gallo o gallina), por lo tanto "pollón" sería un pollo grande, sin ninguna connotación sexual. Por lo tanto, si alguien lo pronuncia (menos en España) no denotará mas que una simple palabra en aumentativo refiriéndose al animal o podría también ser un apelativo normal.

Saludos.


----------



## lautaro

Concuerdo.
Se usa sólo en Perú con signficado idéntico al que se le da en España aunque si se entiende...
En Chile "la polla gol" son los resultados de las apuestas en los partidos de primera y segunda división de fútbol. No me imágino que reacción tendría un español al leer eso...


----------



## Rubiota

Hola,
también se usa en la Argentina y el Uruguay con el mismo significado. No veo que se le pueda dar otro significado ya que se trata del verbo aguantar.
Rubiota


----------



## flljob

pollon82 said:


> non sono sicura del senso di quest'espressione:
> 
> sarebbe l'italiano "ti arrangi" o piuttosto "devi sopportare"?
> 
> grazieeeee


 

Si dices:
Estás que no te aguantas, quieres decir "estás insoportable".

Saludos


----------

